# FIRST RIDE WITH THE OL2's



## mudmagnet (Aug 8, 2011)

I finally got the Super ATV 5" Lift and Outlaw 2'S installed on my new RZR and was able to take it for a ride Sat afternoon. I was leary because all I have heard about is the weight of the tires. I had been debating between the OL2's and 29.5 Terminators. I decided to to go with the OL's. We ride in a varity of trails but mainly mud (soupy to red clay) and water. I was very impressed. Two buddies also have RZR's with 31's. The OL2's are as smooth as the 31's and I think they are actually a little more aggresive expically with the side lugs. We all rode through the same holes with ease. I only had trouble with one hole and that was a GC issue. I have a Polaris 850 with 31's and these new OL2's are everybit as good. I've never had the original OL's so I can't give any comparrisons. I really wanted the Terminators because of the smooth ride I've heard/read about, but I wa afraid they would not handle the mud and water we have like the OL's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool, but as you know...


:worthless:

:bigok:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

yup. would def love to see some pics. sounds like u got a pretty killer ride


----------

